# Switch for Electric Step



## 101308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking to purchase new step switch for 02 Swift Sundance Omnistor double step. the original has been a pain since I bought the van.
The Omnistor Brochure does not list this model of switch, any suggestions for replacement/modification would be appreciated.
Peter


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

If it is the same as the one I have (rectangular shape), then it is just an aftermarket electric window switch with a bridging link soldered on. See post below for part number from a local autoshop. The omnitep book only showed a round one when I looked it up.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-17027-swift.html+step

Pop a picture on of it and I will let you know if it is the same one.


----------



## 101308 (Oct 8, 2006)

:roll: 
Hi Paul, many thanks for the info. it seems to be similar to the one fitted to my Sundance, there are 5 spades in a row to the rear of the switch, with a link soldered across 2 of them.
Unfortunately I can't send a photo as th van is in Alnwick and I'm in the Algarve. I tried Maplin last year but they don't have that configuration.
Regards Peter


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

The switch looks like this - taken me a while to find a pic online,

http://gdhf.en.alibaba.com/product/...witches_for_auto_electric_window/showimg.html

The first one here looks similar -

http://www.sempal.co.uk/acatalog/SPAL_SWITCHES.html

If I get a chance I will pop into the local autoshop to see if they have any left and who there supplier is.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Beezer, Standard Swift supplied switch. Any Swift dealership will have them in stock, we are forever changing them, Steve


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
I had a problem with the switch on my 2004 sundance, the step always came out when the switch was operated and always went in when the engine was started but when the step was put in with the switch it was intermittent. when I unscrewed the switch and left it loose it worked fine, tighten screws intermittent again.

Turned out to be the wire connectors on the back of the switch touching the piece of board behind when tightened in position.

Made clearance for connectors and no more problems.

Took ages to work it out thought it was the switch to start with but not the case.

Martyn


----------



## 101308 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Switch for Electric StepHi*

Hi Paul,
Those pictures certainly look like the "culprit," believe it or I "Googled" Omnistor and found a part No 516430, it seems to be an old exploded drawing of electrical components because I couldn't order from that, sent an email to them, no responce as yet, will keep you informed.
I will try a Swift supplier and see what happens, I tried a Swift motorhome rental company in the north east last year and they were very helpful but their access to the web only showed the circular switch.
Peter


----------



## 101308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Paul,
Just had a reply from Omnistep for cost of new switch 38pounds plus postage, does that sound about right.
Peter


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I paid £4 for my "power window switch" + the 5 mins to de and resolder the bridging link.

I was in a motor-world yesterday, http://www.motor-world.co.uk/
and they had huge racks of autobar stuff - plastic blister pack with red cardboard backing, do loads of things like rocker switches, fuses, connectors etc. so they should be able to order the switch in, the part number was 429 on the one I got.

If I get a chance I will pop into the local autoshop where I got my one from to see if they have any left.


----------

